# Foto wie ein Gemälde



## Gianduja (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bleibe die letzte Zeit immer sehr oft an diesem Foto hängen:
http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/29/1615429.jpg

Finde es genial gut.
Leider komme ich nicht darauf, wie man diese Effekte in diesem Foto hinbekommt.
Ich meine diese Wirkung wie ein Gemälde.
Kann mir da jemand Tips geben, wie man da genau vorgehen muss?

danke euch...


----------



## Coranor (20. Juli 2004)

Da die fotocommunity diese Art der Verlinkung verbietet gibt es keinen Zugriff auf das Bild und da ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich dieses Bild dort suchen muss, kann ich Dir auch keine Tipps geben, wie man das machen kann...


----------



## Gianduja (20. Juli 2004)

ok, sorry, hatte ich vergessen...
dann nehmen wir diesen link:
http://photos.photosig.com/photos/72/75/1277572-7a7fccf8d0e0cdbe.jpg


----------



## MeTwiCK (21. Juli 2004)

Ich hab mal versucht ein Bild so zu verändern, dass es aussieht, als wäre es gemalt.
Als erstes habe ich zweimal "Blur More..." ausgewählt. Dann habe ich die Ebene dupliziert und dem neuen Layer "Filter -> Artistic -> Fresco..." mit den Einstellungen 2, 10 und 1 hinzugefügt und bei dem oberen Layer "Screen" als Blend Mode ausgewählt.


----------



## MeTwiCK (21. Juli 2004)

Ups, hat Bild net angehängt... und das beim ersten Post. :-(


----------



## Gianduja (21. Juli 2004)

Danke für deine Mühe, metwick.
Leider trifft deine Variante nicht den Stil, den ich meine.
Das von mir gezeigte Foto wirkt viel mystischer...


----------



## josDesign (21. Juli 2004)

Hast du selbst schon mal probiert

Du musst dich nur ein wenig mit PS spielen... Kontrast, Helligkeit.. mit Verlaufen, usw... verschiedene Bildbereiche verdunkeln... usw..


----------



## josDesign (21. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich Zeit finde versuch ichs auch mal... bin nur derzeit in der Firma und habe keine Zeit. Muss noch ein wenig Datenbanken einrichten.

Am Nachmittag vielleicht, wenn nicht schon vorher dir jemand hilft, werde ich auch mal diesen Effekt versuchen.

Tschau,
jos


----------



## Clubkatze (21. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gianduja _
> *Danke für deine Mühe, metwick.
> Leider trifft deine Variante nicht den Stil, den ich meine.
> Das von mir gezeigte Foto wirkt viel mystischer... *



Das mystische liegt allerdings am Motiv  Von der Machart her ist´s wahrscheinlich ähnlich...isch guck gleich mal


----------



## Gianduja (21. Juli 2004)

@ jos

ja, habs selber schon mehrfach versucht.
Das abdunkeln und mit verläufen spielen stellt für mich nicht das Problem dar.
Mir gehts da mehr um die Bearbeitung zb. der Oberfläche.
Soll heissen, dieser Effekt, die Person oder die Umgebung in dieser besonderen "Struktur" hinzubekommen. Da wurde ja was bearbeitet, das ist ja nicht nur Abdunkeln und Helligkeit/Kontrast verändern.
Hoffe, Du verstehst, was ich meine...

vg Gianduja


----------



## Clubkatze (21. Juli 2004)

So, ich hab mal n bissel rumprobiert...also generell solltest du erstmal n gescheites Motiv haben   Ich hab´ das erstbeste genommen was ich gefunden habe, und zwar dieses:

http://img45.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img45&image=Contrasting_Beauty_sm.jpg

Dann habe ich zunächst die Mädels extrahiert und auf eine neue Ebene gebracht. Anschließend habe ich das "Hintergundbild" mit weichem Licht versehen, die Heligkeit und den Kontrast geändert und in schwarz/weiß umgewandelt (wegen der Rasenflächen). Danach habe ich einge Bereiche heller bzw. dunkler gemacht (Grabsteine / Himmel). Dann hab ich mich den Mädels gewidmet. Erstmal den grobe Malerei Filter mit möglichst vielen Details, anschießend wieder weiches Licht.. Dann habe ich über den Ebenen eine neue Ebene erstellt und die mit dem Wolkenfilter ausgestattet und  ebenendeckkraft entsprechend verringert. Ebenso habe ich an der Deckkraft der Mädels-Ebene rumgespielt...und rausgekommen ist folgendes: 

http://img45.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img45&image=duester_sm.jpg

Ich hab die beiden bewusst etwas farblicher gelassen...man die beiden natürlich nochmal in s/w umwandeln und über die farbige Ebene legen, die Deckkraft verringern und evtl. Helligkeit/Kontrast...dann wirkts alles noch n bissel "grauer".

Was ich noch sagen muss: ich hatte gerade nicht wirklich viel Zeit  Die Uni ruft...


----------



## MeTwiCK (21. Juli 2004)

Ich hab das Ganze nochmals mit dem Bild von Clubkatze probiert...


----------



## ODB (21. Juli 2004)

hab mich auch mal daran versucht...

http://www.soilent-green.s4.cybton.com/cemetery.jpg


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Juli 2004)

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr beide nochmal eure Vorgehensweise erläutern könntet. Die puren Beispielbilder helfen Gianduja bestimmt nicht weiter.


----------



## Clubkatze (21. Juli 2004)

Naja...das von MeTwiCK sieht ja fast so aus wie meins...nur dunkler


----------



## ODB (21. Juli 2004)

meins sieht anders aus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juli 2004)

Nochmal zum mitschreiben "für alle":

*Wir sind kein Showroom, auch Bilder wie " Guck mal so habe ich das gelöst gehören dazu!*

Entweder ein Tutorial/Anleitung ( nicht nur 2-3 Sätze ) dazu oder Bilder weglassen - das jetzt zum allerletzten mal für die wenigen die es scheinbar immer noch nicht kapiert haben!


----------



## Clubkatze (21. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ODB _
> *meins sieht anders aus  *



Deins find ich aber nich so schön


----------



## aRa (21. Juli 2004)

1. Die Ebene dupliziert und die Sättigung des duplizierten Bildes verringern.

2. Mit der Gradiationskuven etwas rumspielen.

3. Mit der Tonwertkorrekutur etwas spielen

4. Die Ebenen auf eine reduzieren und den Filter "Grobes Pastell" anwenden.

5. Am Ende nocheinmal an der Tonwertkorrektur probieren bis man aufs gewünschte Ergebnis kommt.

Hoffe das hat dir geholfen!

hier  das Ergebnis !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juli 2004)

So genug "gepost" für heute!

CLOSED!


----------

